# Pros and cons of screw tips



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me the exact difference between bits that go into holders as opposed to a one piece solid bit. Just the bit tips can get chewed up and thrown away easier, also I like to put those little bits in the tip of my drill so their is not so much wobble. Also the holders tended to wobble more compared to a solid bit. When using an impact driver tips seem to get stuck in the holders. What you guys think, http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-71165-Ph...363565983&sr=8-66&keywords=wiha+bits+phillips http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-71153-Ph...363565983&sr=8-75&keywords=wiha+bits+phillips


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i always use a bit holder. i hate having to hold the screw on the end of the bit to keep it from falling off. they do make short bit holders. i have never had a problem with the bit holder wobbling. the only time i have ever had the screws wobble is when the tip of the bit bottoms out in the screw slot and doesn't fully engage the slots in the screw. the one piece solid bits can go in a holder also.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Bit Holders sometimes called Bit Extensions come in many flavors.
Examples from HFT:
Short Magnetic
6” Magnetic
Short Quick Change
12” Quick Change
Long Quick Change with Angled Bit Holder


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i use solid bits, unless your buying your holders from hilit you'll constantly be digging the actual driver bit out of screws that are now in the material even more so if your using a impact driver. no matter what youll have to hold the screw with your fingers to start it. once its engaged if your using a quality bit you can let go of the screw onces its in the wood by 1/4 or so


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Rather than just a plain magnetic holder, I prefer to use a drive guide. It allows you to use different bits, holds the screw for you thus freeing up your hand. With the compact one pictured below it has never been a problem of wobbling for me.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Those dewalt bits seem to last maybe a day. I am planning on just buy all sorts of solid bits and keeping them in a little case. For some work I guess you would want all those little tip bits because they need replaced often.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your right. the dewalt bits are junk.. personally ive had the best luck with the milwaukee shockwave bits that are designed for use in impact drivers. hilti makes very high quality bits as well though you have to go directly to the hilti store to get them


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been buying wihi stuff and it seems pretty good. Just gave a friend a set of screwdrivers to test in the field, if they hold up to him then I know they are good. Hilti sounds like I should look into those as well. Presently I am using Milwaukee tips. I just bought a Bosch holder have not put it into the impact driver so time will tell


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

McFeelys has a made in the USA #2 x 2inch Phillips Impact Driver Bit sold in packs of *five* with $1 shipping.
Whenever possible I stick with Square Drive Impact Bits, e.g. pack of two for *$2.50*


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The impact driver is what's screwing things up (literally). Why anyone would need one to drive screws is beyond me.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

are you serious about the impact driver. That has been one of the single best advancements in the last 20 years. ( next to the shark bit fittings) If I did not have 300 pounds of drill bits I would probably be using the impact driver exclusively.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yup your right.. if you show up on a jobsite with a standard drill to drive screws you'd be laughed off the site. the same goes for someone showing up on a framing crew carrying a 16 oz estwing, most framers are carrying titanium hammers. i own a bosch and makita impact driver along with 2 stilleto titanium hammers a 14 oz and a 10 oz thats for finish work


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

One guy actually fell down he was laughing at my hammer so hard. I was only a gofer on that job so the hammer was just for looks. They asked me if my wife missed her hammer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i had a labor on a site years ago who was carrying a 6' tape that was designed to act as a keychain. he refused to spend $10 at walmart and buy a 25' tape


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

My Daughter got me this one as a Gag.
I keep it on my desk
(back side of tape is metric)


----------

